# chubby guts



## chh (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi,

Ive been training hard over the last 6 months and have really worked on my diet,and starting to see more and more improvments everyday with my biceps espicaly,but my stomach has gone quite a bit chubby whats the best excercise to do to get it flat again?

Cheers


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Rowing and staying out of the pub.


----------



## chh (Feb 1, 2006)

Ironclad said:


> Rowing and staying out of the pub.


That could be the answer!


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

I've been training in one way or another for years now, i have a beer belly that won't go away. So now i'm off the booze totally and i'm dieting like a sob.

Friend of mine did 1500 balanced cals for two weeks and lost a stone!


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

Ironclad said:


> I've been training in one way or another for years now, i have a beer belly that won't go away. So now i'm off the booze totally and i'm dieting like a sob.
> 
> Friend of mine did 1500 balanced cals for two weeks and lost a stone!


great, if you wanna lose muscle tissue as well as fat, then that's a great way to do it.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Ironclad said:


> I've been training in one way or another for years now, i have a beer belly that won't go away. So now i'm off the booze totally and i'm dieting like a sob.
> 
> Friend of mine did 1500 balanced cals for two weeks and lost a stone!


mmmmmm water weight....

How many inches did he lose from his thighs...?


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Tall said:


> mmmmmm water weight....
> 
> How many inches did he lose from his thighs...?


Yes i guess you could have a point Tall. He does look alot better, he needed to get back into his weight division (thai box).

A starvation diet like this isn't for me btw, but if you can afford to lose a little muscle in order to shed that lard and excess water, it can be done and fairly quickly.

Here's a thought; Crazycal, bodyworks, you guys are in top shape (low bf etc etc) right? But if you were carrying an extra, say, 2 stones of fat would you go for a diet like this and get it over n done with so you can get on with your BBing from a decent BF%, or would you feel it better to construct a calorie controlled diet and eventually (but definatly) get the weight off?? (please dont think i'm trying to challange you guys, just curious)


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

the second option. i wouldn't voluntarily loose muscle mass if it could be avoided.

btw, who told you i have low bodyfat levels ? i wish.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Bodyworks said:


> the second option. i wouldn't voluntarily loose muscle mass if it could be avoided.
> 
> btw, who told you i have low bodyfat levels ? i wish.


Its all that Soreen you eat Doreen, I mean Shane....


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

spooky, doreen is my mothers name......


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Bodyworks said:


> the second option. i wouldn't voluntarily loose muscle mass if it could be avoided.
> 
> btw, who told you i have low bodyfat levels ? i wish.


My bad, i thought you were the one on the right in your avatar :becky: only jesting


----------

